# Probably not the next National Geographic cover.....



## Hardus Nameous (Oct 18, 2021)

I tried to photograph jumping spiders by hand-holding a macro bellows with on-camera flash, missed the focal plane by two whole millimeters and got this.
I can't stop laughing at it so maybe someone else needs a laugh too....


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 18, 2021)

No, probably not, but a comical shot anyway.


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 18, 2021)

I agree........


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 18, 2021)

He looks like that goofy spider (Seymour) from the 1969 kids show, H.R. Pufnstuf.


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 18, 2021)

It was a good try. The OOF sort of works on this one.


----------



## Hardus Nameous (Oct 18, 2021)

Thanks everyone, and after looking up that show it does look like Seymour.


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 18, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> He looks like that goofy spider (Seymour) from the 1969 kids show, H.R. Pufnstuf.


Now I've got that song stuck in my head. Have to get rid of it by thinking of the Banana Splits theme song... One banana two banana three banana four, All bananas make a split so do many more...


----------



## Space Face (Oct 19, 2021)

😂😂Worth the laugh.


----------

